

Lance Armstrong stepping down as chairman of Livestrong - felipellrocha
http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/cycling/2012/10/17/lance-armstrong-stepping-down-as-chairman-of-his-livestrong-cancer-fighting-charity/1638341/

======
dguaraglia
Sorry, as much I care about this piece of news (I am, after all, a TC patient
in remission and I'm literally wearing a LiveStrong wristband as I write
this), this doesn't belong in Hacker News. Flagging.

